# TR3 Arena rake



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Know anything about this product? http://www.abiattachments.com/products/innovation/tr3_rake.html


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Had one when we had our horse boarding business in Maryland. They were first built for landscapers to grade for lawns and push with the back tooth bar to remove heavy vegation. We used a smaller 3 point model, 6 or 7 foot don't remember, on a NH TC29D. We had the "wall kit" to put on in place of one of the gage wheels when working the indoor arena. Did a fine job. If we let the out side rings get packed too much it would be all that small of a tractor could handle for the first trip or two over the ring. Also worked great for a compact weight when doing heavier loader work with that tractor. Anything else you want to know? Like lots of equipment the price has really gone up in the last few years.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've had one for 8-9 years now and it's still in regular use......I just used it yesterday. Works fine in both dirt and sand. For dirt I put the teeth in and for sand I use the profile blades to keep from disturbing the arena base. The tractor I use (JD 5325) to drag it around has a hydraulic top link which is great for fine tuning it on the go. I've never had any problems with it. It's built solid and about the only thing that can go wrong with it are the wheel bearings and they are easy to maintain and/or replace. I've had and used other arena rakes, I definitely like the TR-3, and have no reason to look at anything else.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Mike120 said:


> I've had one for 8-9 years now and it's still in regular use......I just used it yesterday. Works fine in both dirt and sand. For dirt I put the teeth in and for sand I use the profile blades to keep from disturbing the arena base. The tractor I use (JD 5325) to drag it around has a hydraulic top link which is great for fine tuning it on the go. I've never had any problems with it. It's built solid and about the only thing that can go wrong with it are the wheel bearings and they are easy to maintain and/or replace. I've had and used other arena rakes, I definitely like the TR-3, and have no reason to look at anything else.


I will be using it mainly for landscaping, driveway reshaping and clearing ... areana type work would be minor. I am looking at their 10 ft TR310 modle. I have some terraces I need to take out. They are causing me a drainage problem. I saw it at the Ft Worth Stock Show and they gave me a package deal with the hydraulic top link. Even tho the FWSS is over I think I could still get the same deal. Just trying to figure if it would be worth the money.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sort of like a box blades scarifiers with a landscape rake coupled to it, I could see that working well on gravel roads. I don't see how you are going to move a terrace with it?


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> Sort of like a box blades scarifiers with a landscape rake coupled to it, I could see that working well on gravel roads. I don't see how you are going to move a terrace with it?


Kind of redesign them where they don't hold water.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The rake seems to be designed to only minimally carry dirt though?



gradyjohn said:


> Kind of redesign them where they don't hold water.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I'm on top of a windy hill and have to move the arena sand back from where nature relocates it. By lifting the back comb, I can pickup enough sand to spin the tires on the tractor. You can move dirt with it, but a scraper would be better......You just can't use a scraper in an arena afterwards.

With the hydraulic top link, I can pretty much adjust it to do anything I want from moving sand, leveling it out, and finishing it without getting out of the seat. The only time I touch the wheels is to grease them.

I've never tried to use it for landscaping, but like FCF says, that's what they were originally designed for. I got mine from a show. They sell them cheaper to keep from having to ship them home. The rest of the time, it's hard to get them to budge very much. Good luck!


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Mike, Thanks for the info. I do not do well with a box blade or a bucket on my loader. I figured this is a universal tool so it would not be limited to just a arena. I had a someone come and knock down sapplings on some of our acreage. I thought it would make it in a mulch ... wrong. Instead I have shattered small tips of wood laying everywhere. A few stumps (small) that stick up a little. I have a grubber to take care of those but now I seem to have a clean up. I have a chisle plow but that would be a mess. He had about 6 acres to go and I stopped him ... I really have a mess on my hands. Tried using the bucket but I move too much soil.

At the show they didn't have a 10ft there but he said I had to call back at a specific time and I don't like that kind of pressure. I have bought too much crap in my life time doing that.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Having worked enough dirt arenas, I have a fair amount of faith in the TR-3. You're not going to move a huge amount of dirt in a pass but it will fill up. I do prefer it over a box blade. For use in the arena, you may think about a smaller one. I have to maneuver around jumps so I worry about knocking the damn things over. I doubt you've got that problem.

You might want to invest in a cheap York Rake to get the wood out of there first. It really won't bother the TR-3 but it is much happier in just dirt and sand.


----------

